# Adaptador IDE/SATA a USB no funciona



## frica (Jun 23, 2019)

Tengo un barato adaptador de disco duro IDE/SATA a USB que no funciona. Sé que no merece la pena perder tiempo en repararlo, pero…  me apetece mucho averiguar qué es el culpable de la avería. Y espero que me ayudéis.


Este adaptado me ha funcionado durante un par de años, pero tras dejárselo a un compañero, he probado a conectar mediante este adaptador tanto un disco duro IDE como SATA y o bien me lo reconoce intermitentemente o no me lo reconoce. Estos discos, conectados internamente en un PC mediante su placa base, funciona correctamente sin problemas. Pero estos discos conectados externamente al Pc mediante el adaptador IDE/SATA con conexión al puerto USB, no es reconocido por Windows.

Previamente en otros intentos de conectar externamente el disco IDE, éste era detectado de forma intermitente. En ocasiones se desconecta y aparecía un mensaje de “Necesita formatear”. En al administrador de discos aparecía con formato RAW. Tras desmontar el adaptador e intentar medir algunos componentes (sin encontrar motivo del fallo) vuelvo a ensamblar todo. Un posterior intento: el disco duro funcionó correctamente en una prueba que hice durante horas.

De esto hace semanas sin volver a usar el adaptador. Hoy he vuelto a usar el adaptador y no detecta el disco en absoluto (os recuerdo que internamente en un PC el disco funciona). Por tanto el problema debe estar en el adaptador.

Abro el adaptador y realizo un análisis visual. No veo nada que me llame la atención (ni componentes reventados ni soldaduras en muy mal estado). Os dejo unas fotografías de ambos lados de la pequeña placa electrónica:






Realizo varias pruebas “en frio” (circuito no energizado) usando un multímetro digital:


Conector USB, CN1: los pines GND y 5V no están cortocircuitados. Y cuando energizo el dispositivo, llegan 4,9v al pin 5V.
Condensadores SMD: los testeo para buscar condensadores cortocircuitados (ambos extremos con 0 ohm a tierra). No encuentro ninguno cortocircuitado. *El condensador C3 tiene un color bastante pálido. ¿es indicativo de que está desvalorizado u otro problema?*
Resistencias SMD: Realizo mediciones del valor en ohmios. Todas las que disponían de marcación muestran un valor resistor acorde con lo indicado. Mirar tabla:




*Regulador de voltaje de 3,3 voltios:* La placa no dispone de bobinas ni diodos. El siguiente componente en complejidad es el *regulador AMS1117 de 3,3 voltios* con encapsulado SOT-223. El pin GND tenía continuidad (0 ohmios) a tierra y los pines Vin y Vout no tenían continuidad a tierra. En una prueba en caliente (circuito conectado al puerto USB de mi PC) el pin Vout = 3,2v y el pin Vin = 4,9v. Por lo que considero correcto el funcionamiento de este regulador. Aquí su aspecto y medidas:



*IC principal:*
Finalmente el dispositivo tiene un IC principal cuyo datasheet no he podido encontrar. El componente tiene 64 (16 x 4) pines y aparece escrito:

“USB – IDE/SATA
A3B 
 B767V0013”



*¿alguien puede decirme el número de parte o encontrar el datasheet?*



Tras conectar el dispositivo al puerto USB (sin disco duro conectado al dispositivo) compruebo, tocando con un dedo, si algún componente se calienta más de la cuenta. *El componente que se calienta es este IC principal*. Tras un par de minutos, el IC está lo suficientemente caliente como para no poder mantener el dedo puesto durante más de 5-6 segundos. Calculo que temperatura de en torno a 45-50ºC (según algún mensaje que leí creo que en este foro).

Desconozco si esto es la temperatura normal o no de este IC. Tengo que comprobar si con el disco duro conectado al aparato, la temperatura aumenta o no. No se como testar este IC porque no tengo el datasheet.



Tras comprobar los condensadores y resistencias SMD, tras comprobar que el regulador de 3,3 voltios funciona correctamente, ¿el culpable apunta al IC? .Teniendo en cuenta que los discos duros IDE y SATA funcionan correctamente cuando se les conecta directamente a una placa base de un sobremesa (por tanto los discos no son el problema), y teniendo en cuenta que el problema del dispositivo adaptador IDE/SATA está presente tanto cuando se conecta un disco IDE como uno SATA (el problema no está en los conectores SATA o IDE del dispositivo) el problema podría apuntar al IC principal.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 23, 2019)

Casi seguro que es el cable USB que se ha degollado por plegarse.

Y si no es eso no lo vas a poder reparar.

Acorta el cable y resuelva las conexiones, limpia contactos etc y si no va a la basura.


----------



## frica (Jun 23, 2019)

Se me olvidó comentar que hice pruebas de continuidad en los cuatro cables del USB entre el conector USB y las conexiones de la placa base. Daba continuidad en todos los 4 cables. Asi que parece que está bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Se me olvidó comentar que hice pruebas de continuidad en los cuatro cables del USB entre el conector USB y las conexiones de la placa base. Daba continuidad en todos los 4 cables. Asi que parece que está bien.


Tenes que medir continuidad y mientras tanto hay que mover y retorcer el cable de un lado a otro.


----------



## frica (Jun 23, 2019)

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg por el consejo. Con el aparato conectado al puerto USB y con el disco duro conectado, hice movimientos en el cable USB y en el conector IDE. Pero nada cambió.

Usanod multímetro, con otros aparatos si que suele torcer y mover los cables, pero en este caso me faltan manos ya que no puedo usar pinzar de cococrilo o uñas. Pero lo intentaré.

*Editado*: bueno he podido agarrar las uñas en tres de las soldaduras correspondientes a 3 cables del USB. No ha sido cómodo realizar la prueba pero no he visto evidencias que me hagan pensar que el cable tiene problemas (roturas o malas conexiones).


----------



## frica (Jun 25, 2019)

Bueno pues despúes de testar componentes en frio y caliente y no encontrar el posible culpable. Conecté el adaptador (sin la carcasa de plástico) al disco duro IDE y éste al puerto USB y a la fuente de alimentación externa. El caso es que tras un primer mensaje de "La unidad X: necesita ser formateada" segundos después lo reconoció y estuvo durante horas copiando una enorme carpeta de mi Pc de sobremesa al disco conectado externamente. Horas despúes, la copia se paró sin aviso de error alguno. Parece que dejó de detectar el disco duro. Tras reiniciar el PC, confirmé que ya el disco IDE no era reconocido por Windows.


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 25, 2019)

Pues ojo que esos adaptadores son muy peligrosos, uno que compre traia invertida la polaridad desde el eliminador y me quemo un disco duro, revisa tambien que el puerto ide corresponda bien al disco duro ya que no tiene la pestaña de seguridad y podrias equivocarte si no te fijas bien en donde va conectado ya que tiene un pin ausente que segun eso sirve de referencia, igual no me fiaria de esos adaptadores, lo mejor es pasarlo via motherboard con conexion directa a la placa, los adaptadores usb de ese tipo se calientan mucho si se usan por un tiempo prolongado , tal vez por eso se averian o no rinden muy bien.


----------



## frica (Jun 25, 2019)

DownBabylon el conector IDE si que lleva la pestaña de tal forma que no es posible conectarlo al reves. Lo que dices del calentamiento si que podría ser posible. despúes de un tiempo copiando archivo hacia el disco IDE externo, la temperatura del disco sobrepasaba los 40ºC (temperatura ambiente de unos 27ºC aproximadamente, o sea algo de calor). Así que coloqué un pequeño ventilador de mesa directamente al disco y adaptador y la temperatura bajo a los 34ºC. Incluso la velocidad de tranferncia de datos subió. Pero luego apagé el ventilador y me fui a la cama y volví a las dos horas (sobre las 02:00 AM) y creo que ya llevaba un buen rato bloqueado el PC y adaptador.


----------



## frica (Jun 26, 2019)

¿alguien sabe donde encontrar el datasheet del IC de esta placa? Busqué por internet pero nada ni siquiera parecido. La leyenda sobre el IC es:

“USB – IDE/SATA
A3B
 B767V0013”


----------



## mcrven (Jun 26, 2019)

http://www.advanced-monolithic.com/pdf/ds1117.pdf

En ese enlace encontrarás el datasheet del regulador de 3.3V. Revisa los capacitores, especialmente los de la línea regulada de 3,3V. Es muy extraño el calentamiento que mencionas pues, solo alimenta la lógica del procesador.
Por otro lado te comento que la falla de ese dispositivo, generalmente, se conoce como de la fuente externa, cuando se trata de HD, pues es quien alimenta motores y la lógica del HD conectado. Te sugiero pruebes con una fuente de PC convencional separada.

Otra falla muy probable serían los conectores, tanto el USB como el SATA y también los conectores de alimentación, en especial el de la alimentación SATA. Prueba hacer un limpiador para el conector USB, Una tira de cartoncillo del ancho de la boca y de unos 3mm de espesor, que mojado en alcohol isopropílico o limpiador de contactos, hagas entrar y salir en él. Suelen mancharse con una pátina de partículas microscópicas mezcladas con humedad o vapores dispersos en el ambiente, que son capaces de aislar el contacto. También prueba a limpiar los contactos IDE y de Alimentación.

También te sugiero probar, barrer con mucho cuidado entre los pines del procesador, con una aguja de coser o alfiler, pin por pin y CON EL ARTEFACTO DESCONECTADO. Pueden haber partículas conductoras entre ellos y también el fenómeno conocido como "Metal Whiskers" (Bigotes de metal).

Tengo uno igual y nunca dió problemas. Yo fuí quien se los causó por error conectando un HD mini IDE, quedando ese puerto inservible. Solo la parte SATA sigue funcionando bien.

El Data Sheet del procesador no se pudo localizar. A fin de revisar levanté el pin-out, pero está dibujado a mano y con jeroglíficos particulares y... no voy a poner en limpio.

Espero lo puedas resolver, pues es un accesorio muy útil.

Saludos...


----------



## frica (Jun 27, 2019)

Hola mcrven. Muchas gracias por tu detallado mensaje.

El datasheet del regulador de voltaje lo localicé hace una semana sin problemas. El problema lo tenía para el datasheet del IC principal. Revisé el comportamiento del regulador y regulaperfectamente a 3,3v. Este regulador no se calienta. El que se calienta en el IC principal. Para alimentar este adaptador IDE/SATA utilizo una fuente de alimenteción ATX de un PC viejo que tenía. También probé con otra fuente ATX y da el mismo problema.

Este adaptador IDE/SATA funcionaba bien (lo usé durante 2/3 años una vez cada 1-2 meses) hasta que se lo dejé a un amigo y no se si fue casualidad, pero cuando me lo devolvió ya me daba problemas.

Haré lo que comentas de pasar una aguja pin por pin del IC principal. Pero antes quiero pasarle la punta de mi soldador por los pines de este IC por si hubiera algún pin desoldado. Quizá también pruebe a calentar la PBC con un secador de pelo. No se me ocurre mucho más, antes de dar por muerto este dispositivo.

  También comprobaré el cable USB y lo limpiaré como comentas. Los voltajes parecen llegar bien a la placa PBC por lo que el USB alimenta parecer ser correctamente la PBC.


----------



## frica (Jul 1, 2019)

Bueno pues ya he dado la reparación por imposible. Supongo que el IC principal estará mal.
Bien en esta situación estaba experimentando y aprendiendo algo relacionado con los cortocircuitos de una PBC.

Con el multímetro en posición de 20k ohmios coloqué la punta de prueba negra en el conector *GND* y la punta de prueba roja en *5V*. Obtuve un valor de 14,5 Kohmios (previamente lo puse en posición de continuidad y no me daba lectura; vamos "1" display). 



Bien en caso de que la placa tuviera algún cortocircuito se supone que hubiera obtenido un valor nulo o muy bajo de ohmios en la misma medida ¿Cierto? Al menos esta técnica la he visto realizar en diversas situaciones (conectores de entrada y salida de alguna PBC de fuentes, móviles, tablet, etc.)

bien pues con una pinza cortocircuité un condensador SMD (probé con más de uno y también con una resistencia). El condensador elegido tenía un extremo a tierra y otro extremo conectado directamente a la línea de 5 voltios.

Pero cuando medí la resistencia entre GND y 5V, obtuve un valor de 4,7 Kohmios. Nada de 0 ohmios o valores muy bajos de resistencia. Ese valor de 4,7 Kohmios coincide con el valor de una resistencia que está conectada a tierra en un extremo y a la línea de 5 voltios por el otro extremo.

¿no se supone que al estar cortocircuitado un condensador debería haber detectado el corto al medir con mi multímetro entre GND y 5V?

En la siguiente imagen muestro con líneas azules los componentes conectados a la línea de 5 voltios. El condensador cortocircuitado fue el C1 auqnue también probé a cortocircuitar la resistencia R2 y otro componente conectado directamente al IC. Pero nada, seguía obteniendo valores altos de resistencias entre GND y 5V.



¿podeis explicarme porqué de esta situación? Gracias!!


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 1, 2019)

Si el condensador esta cortocircuitado, se cambia, si el IC sigue calentando, el corto esta en el IC


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2019)

frica dijo:


> ¿podeis explicarme porqué de esta situación?


Porque R1 esta en serie con la entrada al capacitor C1 y la R2. Si cortocircuitas cualquiera de ellos a GND y sigues midiendo desde los 5V vas a tener los 4K7 de la R1.


----------



## analogico (Jul 1, 2019)

el ic debe ser un clon chino de algun otro chip




http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/46182.pdf


----------



## frica (Jul 2, 2019)

Muchas gracias Analógico. Al parecer el chip no tiene el mismo patillaje al menos en cuanto a los pines a tierra. He testado el IC buscando pines conectados a tierra (por cierto una maravilla usando cables de prueba con agujas hipodérmicas) y los pines que están a tierra son:

Pin 7, 16, 30, 41, 57.

En el IC del enlace web los pines a tierra son el 8, 25, 30, 42, 57:


----------



## mcrven (Jul 2, 2019)

Aún si no es igual al que trae el tipo RXD-338D, que es el que nosotros tenemos, el aporte de analogico es válido e importante. Por lo menos permite comparar y ciertamente que las diferencias que has notado ya las verifiqué, contra el esquemático que levante -  casi completo.
Además de lo que comentas, te indico que el XTAL  que aparece en los pines 22, 23;  en el nuestro va a los pines 17 y 18 respectivamente. DM y DP son las señales del puerto USB y van a los pines 19, 20 respectivamente.

El fabricante es JMICRON.


----------



## ehsan.ecc (Ene 5, 2022)

¡Hola, no sé español! Usé el Traductor de Google para comprender esta discusión, ¡y lo usé ahora para traducir del inglés al español! Espero que sea comprensible  Tengo la misma placa, y para las desconexiones regulares descubrí que debido al calor excesivo generado por el propio IC, los condensadores (que casi todos son 100nF) se calientan demasiado y el de la capa inferior se acaba de romper. La solución para eso es reemplazar todos los capacitores de 100nF que están en la línea +3.3 y GND con 1uF. De esta forma la línea eléctrica es más estable.


----------

